# 2 AKC Seniors Free in the Omaha area



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

I found this listing on Craigslist this morning...hoprfully someone can help them soon. I would hate to see her take them to the Humane Society...especially since they cannot be separated...

http://omaha.craigslist.org/pet/702183660.html


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That makes me physically ill. How very, very sad.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Just forwarded this on to GRRIN in Nebraska.....


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

What I will never understand is why anyone would think that Craigslist was a good place to find a home for a dog?!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I replied to the post to get more info


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I got a reply from the poster, I had sent her 2 rescue sites, she was very receptive to the idea of contacting a rescue to rehome her dogs. Said that she contacted GRRIN for help.
Sounds like she is heartbroken to have to give them up.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

GRRIN just responded, they are currently working with the owner of these 2 dogs...


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> What I will never understand is why anyone would think that Craigslist was a good place to find a home for a dog?!


hey now! I think my Craigslist kid Bridger got a good home!


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone...I can't imagine having to give Karma up...I also sent Grrin and the poster messages before I posted this this morning...glad to know we're all trying to do the best for these Seniors.


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

I just read my e-mails from the owner and from Grrin...it looks like that is the route she is going to go...she is broken hearted that she has to give them up.

It is so sad that so many people are having to give up pets these days.

I hope she feels better knowing that going through Grinn will assure that her beloved pets will be sure to live out their years the way they should...rather than leaving it up to a possibly not-so-well-intentioned stranger that is just looking for free dogs.

I always check craigslist just to see...I understand that some people can't afford to run ads...and don't want to take them to a shelter unless absolutely necessary...so many people aren't even aware of rescues...there should be a way to fix that.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

I do the same thing metamorphosis, I check Craigslist daily for our rescue, its amazing what people put on there


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

spruce said:


> hey now! I think my Craigslist kid Bridger got a good home!


Ooops! I think there are some positive stories that come from there - I do worry about unscrupulous people, though, looking for dogs to sell for non-pet purposes


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Has anyone heard any more from GRRIN about these dogs?

I Just got another reply from this lady:



Sorry I took so long - but I finally got some pics of my dogs - please forward to whomever you think may be interested. thanks












I am going to reply to her to see how she is making out with rescue.


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

I was just getting on to repost...I noticed her ad back up on Craigslist again today...there are three pictures...here is the link:

http://omaha.craigslist.org/pet/704800571.html


I was hoping that GRRIN was going to be able to help...the e-mail I got from them on Saturday said they were working on the case...please let me know if you hear back from her.

If anyone here is interested, I would be more than willing to do a first leg of a transport.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

After hearing from metamorphoses, I emailed my friends in GRRIN who handle intakes and assessments. I'll let you know what I hear back.
If she was working with GRRIN, I don't get why she put the dogs back on craigslist.
If she said it was an emergency, they would have removed the dogs to an emergency foster home.
Thanks everyone for your concern. Hopefully we can get these two into GRRIN.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

This lady didn't explain her whole situation to me, just that she is heartbroken to have to let the dogs go. She did say she lost her husband 5 yrs ago.
I am hoping she contacts me with an update.


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

When she replied to me on Saturday, she said her "situation had drastically changed recently" and that she had to move and couldn't take them with her.

Deb...if it is a problem of not having the ability to get them to GRRIN, I would be more than happy to meet you half way to get them to where they need to be...just let me know.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I just heard from our Intake Coordinator. She said she had advance notice before the woman even called GRRIN so she must have heard from someone on the Forum.
Anyway, they are working with the woman, trying to get the intake arranged. Apparently they have a bunch of dogs coming into GRRIN right now and are juggling getting everything done. They must all be in Omaha since no one has called me (I'm in Lincoln)
She also suggested we can always use more volunteers, if you're interested metamorphosos! : )


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

OMG, those white faces ... I just don't understand, I wish I was closer to help. If there is a transport or if they need donations will someone with GRRIN let us know?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sure, GRRIN is taking them. It was just a matter of getting it lined up with the owner. We do an assessment and she has to sign papers etc. I have NO IDEA while they were still on craigslist. Maybe she'd paid for a certain amount of time or.... I have no idea.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh and GRRIN can always use donation help!!!! The web link is on my signature! The website has the address to mail a donation. Thank You for offering.
Hopefully someday GRRIN can be the Rescue of the Month here. : )


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I just got an email from the dogs owner. She said she completed the intake paperwork for GRRIN. Seniors are VERY difficult to place though. That's so frustrating.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I forget, How old are the dogs? Oh I see on her NEW POSTING on craigslist, they are 14 & 11

The old link says flagged for removal

Here is the listing dated 06/02 http://omaha.craigslist.org/pet/704800571.html

I don't understand what she is doing here.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't understand her either. GRRIN can't guarantee her that they will be adopted but they will be fostered until they are adopted. Seniors are hard enough to find forever homes but two seniors that need to stay together.......!!!

I don't know if she's keeping them on craigslist due to no guarantee of adoption but if she is so desperate, I sure hope she doesn't take them to the shelter.
Luckily, The Nebraska Humane Society calls GRRIN if they can't place goldens.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

There was a time, and this still may be, that Senior's were/are very adoptable in CT. I would adopt a senior in a heartbeat. My house is a nightmare for them though. So many stairs.


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

Deb...I am glad to know that the NHS contacts GRRIN in case that is where these two end up. I just don't understand choosing a shelter over a foster home though...ARGH...frustrating.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

For whatever reason, they aren't very adoptable here. We currently have four seniors in foster care that have been with GRRIN a LONG time.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

The ad is still on Craigslist.
Any one have any updates on these dogs?


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

I was just thinking about them yesterday too...I feel so helpless...if I coudl take them in, I would...why, oh why won't she just use GRRIN?!?!?!


----------

